# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  مرضعات النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم-

## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

أرضع النبي- صلى الله عليه وسلم- اثنتان :
الأولى : ثويبة مولاة أبى لهب، كما في حديث أُمَّ حَبِيبَةَ بِنْتَ أَبِى سُفْيَانَ أَخْبَرَتْهَا أَنَّهَا قَالَتْ : ( يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ انْكِحْ أُخْتِي بِنْتَ أَبِى سُفْيَانَ فَقَالَ « أَوَتُحِبِّينَ ذَلِكَ »، فَقُلْتُ نَعَمْ، لَسْتُ لَكَ بِمُخْلِيَةٍ([1])، وَأَحَبُّ مَنْ شَارَكَنِي فِي خَيْرٍ أُخْتِي، فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ - صلى الله عليه وسلم - « إِنَّ ذَلِكَ لاَ يَحِلُّ لِي »، قُلْتُ فَإِنَّا نُحَدَّثُ أَنَّكَ تُرِيدُ أَنْ تَنْكِحَ بِنْتَ أَبِي سَلَمَةَ، قَالَ « بِنْتَ أُمِّ سَلَمَةَ »، قُلْتُ نَعَمْ، فَقَالَ « لَوْ أَنَّهَا لَمْ تَكُنْ رَبِيبَتِي فِي حَجْرِي مَا حَلَّتْ لِي إِنَّهَا لاَبْنَةُ أَخِي مِنَ الرَّضَاعَةِ، أَرْضَعَتْنِي وَأَبَا سَلَمَةَ ثُوَيْبَةُ فَلاَ تَعْرِضْنَّ عَلَىَّ بَنَاتِكُنَّ وَلاَ أَخَوَاتِكُنَّ » .
قَالَ عُرْوَةُ وَثُوَيْبَةُ مَوْلاَةٌ لأَبِى لَهَبٍ كَانَ أَبُو لَهَبٍ أَعْتَقَهَا فَأَرْضَعَتِ النَّبِيَّ - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فَلَمَّا مَاتَ أَبُو لَهَبٍ أُرِيَهُ بَعْضُ أَهْلِهِ بِشَرِّ حِيبَةٍ[2] قَالَ لَهُ مَاذَا لَقِيتَ قَالَ أَبُو لَهَبٍ لَمْ أَلْقَ بَعْدَكُمْ غَيْرَ أَنِّى سُقِيتُ فِي هَذِهِ بِعَتَاقَتِى ثُوَيْبَةَ) .([3]) 
الثانية : هي حليمة ابنة أبى ذؤيب، وزوجها الحارث بن عبد العزى بن رفاعة، وقد كانت عادة العرب أن يسترضعوا أولادهم فى القبائل المعروفة بالشجاعة والفصاحة والكرم .
قال السهيلي : وأما دفع العرب أولادهم إلى المراضع فقد يكون ذلك لوجوه :
 أولها : تفريغ النساء إلى الأزواج .
الثانية :أن ينشأ الطفل فى الأعراب فيكون أفصح لسانًا وأجلد جسمًا وأجدر ألا يفارق الهيئة المعدية.([4]) 

([1])بضم الميم وسكون المعجمة وكسر اللام اسم فاعل من أخلى يخلي، أي لست بمنفردة بك ولا خالية من ضرة . الفتح (9/61) 

([2])بكسر المهملة وسكون التحتانية بعدها موحدة أي سوء حال، وقال ابن فارس : أصلها الحوبة وهي المسكنة والحاجة، فالياء في حيبة منقلبة عن واو لانكسار ما قبلها .   الفتح (9/64) .

([3])البخاري(5101)،مسل  (1449) .

([4]) فتح المنان شرح الدارمي لسيد أبو عاصم نبيل بن هاشم الغمري (1/252) .

([5]) زاد المعاد (1/33 ـ 34) .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

قال الحافظ في الإصابة : ثويبة التي أرضعت النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم وهي مولاة أبي لهب ذكرها بن مندة وقال : اختلف في إسلامها، وقال أبو نعيم : لا أعلم أحدا أثبت إسلامها ، انتهى. وفي باب من أرضع النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم من طبقات ابن سعد ما يدل على أنها لم تسلم ولكن لا يدفع قول ابن مندة بهذا ، وأخرج ابن سعد من طريق برة بنت أبي تجراة أن أول من أرضع رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم ثويبة بلبن ابن لها يقال له: مسروح أياما قبل أن تقدم حليمة وأرضعت قبله حمزة وبعده أبا سلمة بن عبد الأسد، وقال ابن سعد : أخبرنا الواقدي عن غير واحد من أهل العلم قالوا كانت ثويبة مرضعة رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم يصلها وهو بمكة وكانت خديجة تكرمها وهي على ملك أبي لهب وسألته أن يبيعها لها فامتنع فلما هاجر رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم أعتقها أبو لهب وكان رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم يبعث إليها بصلة وبكسوة حتى جاء الخبر أنها ماتت سنة سبع مرجعه من خيبر ومات ابنها مسروح قبلها، قلت : ولم أقف في شيء من الطرق على إسلام ابنها مسروح وهو محتمل . أهــ
ومما يذكر هنا ـ والشيء بالشيء يذكر : 
أم بردة بنت المنذر بن زيد بن لبيد بن عامر بن عدي بن النجارالأنصارية النجارية مشهورة بكنيتها وتقدم في الخاء المعجمة من الأسماء أن اسمها خولة قال ابن سعد أنها زينب بنت سفيان بن قيس بن زعوراء من عدي بن النجار تزوجها البراء بن أوس بن الجعد بن عوف بن مبذول وهي التي أرضعت إبراهيم بن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم دفعه إليها لما وضعته مارية فلم تزل ترضعه حتى مات عنها وقال أبو موسى المشهور أن التي أرضعته أم سيف ولعلهما جميعا أرضعتاه .
قلت : وكذا ذكرها أبو عمر ابن عبد البر وابن الأثير وغيرهما .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

جزاك الله خيرًا شيخنا وبارك الله فيك .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

جزاكم الله خيرا.

----------


## احمد ابو انس

من هي مرضعة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم الخامسة ؟


الإجابــة
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد:

فالمذكور في كتب التاريخ والسير حسب ما وقفنا عليه أن مرضعاته صلى الله عليه وسلم : ثويبة مولاة أبي لهب أرضعته أياماً وهي أول من أرضعه ، ثم أرضعته حليمة السعدية بلبن ابنها عبد الله بن الحارث وبقي عندها إلى الفطام ، وذكر ابن سعد في الطبقات وابن القيم في زاد المعاد أن أم حمزة أرضعته يوما وهو عند حليمة . فتحصل من ذلك ثلاث مرضعات ثويبة وحليمة وأم حمزة إن صحت الرواية بإرضاعها له صلى الله عليه وسلم. وأما غير ذلك فلم نقف عليه .

والله أعلم . 

http://fatwa.islamweb.net/fatwa/inde...twaId&Id=68846

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> جزاكم الله خيرا.


وجزاك مثله، لم يصح في هذا الباب من مرضاته صلى الله عليه وسلم سوى ثويبة وحليمة، والله أعلم.

----------

